# How to recover data from DVD-RW???



## go4saket (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Guys!

I by mistake erased the contents of my DVD-RW using Nero Burning ROM's quick erase option. Is there a way or a software by which I can retrive the contents of the DVD.

Chao...


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 21, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hi Guys!
> 
> I by mistake erased the contents of my DVD-RW using Nero Burning ROM's quick erase option. Is there a way or a software by which I can retrive the contents of the DVD.
> 
> Chao...



Quick erased (blanked) CD-RW vs. DVD-RW vs. DVD+RW, what's recoverable and how


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 21, 2007)

use RETRO to recover data of ur DVD.. though it's not a free ware but it's fully functional demo is available at the link i provided... it will serve ur purpose...


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 21, 2007)

ue object rescue


----------



## nil_3 (Feb 22, 2007)

go4saket, let us know whether you are successful or not.


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 22, 2007)

i thot it was not possible.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 22, 2007)

Tried all ways suggested here along with a few more that I found through Google, but no success...


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 22, 2007)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> i thot it was not possible.





			
				gosaket said:
			
		

> Tried all ways suggested here along with a few more that I found through Google, but no success....



So its not possible   ......


----------



## anispace (Feb 22, 2007)

use isobuster. i tried it once... recovers almost everything.

the free version cant recover files from UDF format though.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 22, 2007)

anispace said:
			
		

> try isobuster. i tried it once... recovers almost everything.



i had suggested that in the link i provided..but he says it didnt helped....


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 23, 2007)

> That was for DVD ..


 *but if some CD is overburned or mistakenly erased .. then what to do?? 
 I mean to recover data *


----------



## go4saket (Feb 23, 2007)

Recovered it at last using isobuster. There were 4 files of 1 GB each. Was able to recover three of them. Now thats a big help.

Thanks wizrulz and all others who tried to help.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 23, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Recovered it at last using isobuster. There were 4 files of 1 GB each. Was able to recover three of them. Now thats a big help.
> 
> Thanks wizrulz and all others who tried to help.




anytime buddy........


@cooldip10

u can also try isobuster


----------

